# Check out Queues - pre stackers! Bad behaviour at supermarket queues. esp Aldi/Lidl.



## sulo (22 Mar 2010)

I was in Lidls yesterday - I had 5 items to buy and did so quickly - joined the queue at the check out.  There was a gentleman and his daughter in front of me - who appeared to have two small sets of messages divided by "next customer" on the counter.

The Check out lady - put through the first lot and he paid, and then she began with the next 6 or so items - to our surprise the gentlemen walked off these were not his.  

At this stage there were 3 people behind me - we were all left looking at each other...

.....and then a lady appeared - she said "excuse me" to me - and she then started to put up some more items to the mystery items.  This was bad. But it gets worse, she then went back to the end of the check out and proceeded to pull a full bag of shopping up to the front along the floor.

It appears she had come in - joined the queue - put items down on the conveyor belt - and went back to shopping.

I asked her was she "seriously" doing this?  And she said Yes, you should have gone in front of me - if you had a problem.  It was obvious she seen nothing wrong with this.  

The Checkout lady explained that her items were put through in error - as she thought they were mine - and that no items should be put up on the belt - if you have not finished your shopping.  She got louder and started to roar at me - saying "I DON'T care - I had no change for a trolley - what did you want me to do"....she just talked over everyone. The other two ladies beside me were gobsmacked - also highlighted the fact that what she had done was not the norm and that she can not hold her place like this - to which she said "she didn't care".  I have to say I've never seen anything like it in my life.  A very rude - mannerless woman.  She then proceeded to move all our messages down the belt - and she loaded her full bag up - very slowly.  

The lady at the checkout again reminder her that this would not be tolerated and that she will not be doing her shopping like this again.

She then began to pack slowly too - but thankfully the check out lady just scanned my few items through quickly and apologied for the inconveniece.


----------



## liaconn (22 Mar 2010)

*Re: Check out Queues - pre stackers!!*

Ignorant cow.

I can't stand when people try to hold a place in the queue by plonking their basket down and then going off to fetch half a dozen more items. Particularly when you often choose that particular queue because you think there's only a couple of people in front of you.


----------



## truthseeker (22 Mar 2010)

*Re: Check out Queues - pre stackers!!*

I dont mind someone legging it back to grab something theyve forgotten, or skipping in to ask for change for a trolley while the till is open, but what the OP describes is just pure ignorance.


----------



## sulo (22 Mar 2010)

*Re: Check out Queues - pre stackers!!*

I've no probs with someone running off to grab something they forgot - at least they mention it to you and say "do you mind".... 

I hadn't even seen this lady - nor had the check out lady - so it was a pure mystery until she returned - with goods in hand - and to all our surprise the production of a bag of goods she'd put under the end of the check out - that none of us had seen.  Or the rudeness of pushing our shopping back with the "next customer"! sign!!

I hope I never have to meet her again.  Or anyone else has the unfortunate pleasure.

RUDE. Ignorant. etc etc.

Thank god for let off steam


----------



## Kine (22 Mar 2010)

*Re: Check out Queues - pre stackers!!*

I'm not going to lie to you...I would've been a little more "assertive" and told her where to go, while proceeding to move her shopping off the belt. 

I love me a bit of aggro I do...


----------



## Lex Foutish (22 Mar 2010)

*Re: Check out Queues - pre stackers!!*



Kine said:


> I'm not going to lie to you...I would've been a little more "assertive" and told her where to go, while proceeding to move her shopping off the belt.
> 
> *I love me a bit of aggro I do...*


 
If you came down to Cork to Turner's Cross in the 70's, you'd have had a great time so, Kine. One of the chants was, *"Come and have a go with the Celtic Agro!!!!"*

I miss those times of simple pleasure!!!


----------



## DrMoriarty (23 Mar 2010)

*Re: Check out Queues - pre stackers!!*

I am _definitely_ going to stop 'cruising' in Lidl.


----------



## Caveat (23 Mar 2010)

*Re: Check out Queues - pre stackers!!*



DrMoriarty said:


> I am _definitely_ going to stop 'cruising' in Lidl.


 
Lol


----------



## Purple (23 Mar 2010)

*Re: Check out Queues - pre stackers!!*

I had the same sort of experience in Superquinn.
I had just  walked up to the checkout when a woman pushed in right in front of me and started to put her shopping in the belt. I asked her what she was doing and she started to shout at me in a very abusive and offensive way saying I should have made a bigger deal of it when she pushed in if I had a problem with her but now it was too late.


So I made a bigger deal of it. At the checkout, on the way to the car park, while she was loading her shopping into her car and while she was driving away. Her mother and children were in the car so I let her mother know what sort of a daughter she had raised and how she should be ashamed of her and I told her children what sort of a mother they had and that I hoped they had a good father so that they didn’t turn out like her.

I don’t think she will cut in in-front of me again.


----------



## Caveat (23 Mar 2010)

*Re: Check out Queues - pre stackers!!*

City life eh?

Much easier experience shopping in the country.  People letting you in in front of them all the time, nice leisurely pace, supermarket never that packed, getting a massage and free beer while you queue...


----------



## Latrade (23 Mar 2010)

*Re: Check out Queues - pre stackers!!*

Thanks for the tips guys, this should be a key post. Quicker queues here I come.


----------



## JP1234 (23 Mar 2010)

*Re: Check out Queues - pre stackers!!*



Purple said:


> I had the same sort of experience in Superquinn.
> I had just  walked up to the checkout when a woman pushed in right in front of me and started to put her shopping in the belt. I asked her what she was doing and she started to shout at me in a very abusive and offensive way saying I should have made a bigger deal of it when she pushed in if I had a problem with her but now it was too late.
> 
> 
> ...



well done Purple!

Speaking as someone who also spent time working on a checkout in the run up to Christmas I can tell you, it's very annoying for the cashier when people plonk stuff on the belt then run off to finish the shopping, particularly when there is a queue behind glaring at you, I used to wish there was an easy way to just void off the sales! The worst thing is when parents would leave children to "mind" the shopping, so the child would have to put up with the glares too.

My other pet hate is when people don't wait for you to finish unloading your own trolley contents onto the belt and start loading their own stuff on. I used to end up piling everything on top of what was already there but now do take a stand and push their stuff back and say " excuse me I haven't finished"


----------



## sulo (23 Mar 2010)

*Re: Check out Queues - pre stackers!!*

I can assure you I was very assertive.  One thing I do is speak my mind! 
I let her know exactly what I thought, as did the checkout lady and the others standing in the Q behind me. I was the one that pulled her up IMMEDIATELY when she returned.

All the time keeping my cool, and letting her look worse and worse as the other checkpoints looked on at her.  This did not bother her - she did not give care, one jot.

It wasn't like we could take her items off the belt (they had already started to be put through).  No point delaying ourselves any further. She was doing a good job of that already.  She continued to rant and rave the whole time.  While we all discussed how rude she was.

I don't think its up to the "customer" to ensure that fair queuing system is in place.  Im not sure what can be done to avoid this.  This has never happened to me before - so I would expect that this doesn't happen too often!... THANK GOD!







Kine said:


> I'm not going to lie to you...I would've been a little more "assertive" and told her where to go, while proceeding to move her shopping off the belt.
> 
> I love me a bit of aggro I do...


----------



## Latrade (23 Mar 2010)

*Re: Check out Queues - pre stackers!!*



sulo said:


> I don't think its up to the "customer" to ensure that fair queuing system is in place. Im not sure what can be done to avoid this. This has never happened to me before - so I would expect that this doesn't happen too often!... THANK GOD!


 
I remember at Superquinn before Christmas, usual thing the place was jammed, but the had staff at the isle directing the queues. They where very direct in pulling up people who tried to skip and sent them to the back.


----------



## truthseeker (23 Mar 2010)

*Re: Check out Queues - pre stackers!!*

I used to work in a well known supermarket and the junior staff would sort out any queueing issues. If the person became aggressive or the situation escalated a supervisor was called in.

I always hated that the supervisor usually took the path of least resistance and would in fact open a closed checkout and run the troublemakers items through herself just to get them out of the shop asap. But it meant that the troublemaker was getting special treatment and in fact being rewarded for being a troublemaker!!


----------



## sulo (23 Mar 2010)

*Re: Check out Queues - pre stackers!!*

Thats no use Truthseeker!... as you say getting special treatment - may encourage them to continue that behaviour!
Oh well.


----------



## Rois (25 Mar 2010)

*Re: Check out Queues - pre stackers!!*

What I can't understand is why don't Lidl have a quick checkout i.e. 10 items or fewer, like most other supermarkets.  I've seen queues in Lidl stretch half-way down the shopping isle at busy times. 

Also why don't they offer baskets?  If I only want a few items, I'm not going to drive around one of their massive trolleys. Normally end up just picking up an empty box in the store for my few items, but then find I have to queue behind the trolley fulls.


----------



## becky (25 Mar 2010)

*Re: Check out Queues - pre stackers!!*



Rois said:


> What I can't understand is why don't Lidl have a quick checkout i.e. 10 items or fewer, like most other supermarkets. I've seen queues in Lidl stretch half-way down the shopping isle at busy times. Also why don't they offer baskets? If I only want a few items, I'm not going to drive around one of their massive trolleys. Normally end up just picking up an empty box in the store for my few items, but then find I have to queue behind the trolley fulls.


 I agree, I rarely go to Aldi because of this. It's the only place I see 2 packed tight trollies going through as one.  You never see that in Tesco/Dunnes.


----------



## truthseeker (25 Mar 2010)

*Re: Check out Queues - pre stackers!!*



Rois said:


> Also why don't they offer baskets? If I only want a few items, I'm not going to drive around one of their massive trolleys. Normally end up just picking up an empty box in the store for my few items, but then find I have to queue behind the trolley fulls.


 
I used to do the empty box thing too but lately Ive noticed people bringing their own shopping bags and just using those to carry the stuff around until they get to the checkout so Ive started bringing a shopping bag with me to do that too.


----------



## annR (25 Mar 2010)

*Re: Check out Queues - pre stackers!!*

Superquinn in Blanchardstown is atrocious for queues - it's a mess everytime I go in there - I don't know why regular shoppers there put up with it given the price of the goods.  If I was paying that much all the time I'd want a 5 star queueing experience.


----------



## Ciaraella (25 Mar 2010)

*Re: Check out Queues - pre stackers!!*



Rois said:


> Also why don't they offer baskets? If I only want a few items, I'm not going to drive around one of their massive trolleys. Normally end up just picking up an empty box in the store for my few items, but then find I have to queue behind the trolley fulls.


 

I'm just guessing but it's probably to do with getting you to spend more, i know if i have a trolley i'd be inclined to pick up more items than if i had a basket, a basket gets heavy so you just grab what you need and get to the till


----------



## RonanC (25 Mar 2010)

*Re: Check out Queues - pre stackers!!*



Rois said:


> Also why don't they offer baskets? If I only want a few items, I'm not going to drive around one of their massive trolleys. Normally end up just picking up an empty box in the store for my few items, but then find I have to queue behind the trolley fulls.


 
From Aldi.ie



> *Why are there no baskets at Aldi?*
> To have both baskets and trolleys only adds to the costs, which leads to higher prices. Trolleys are easier to use. And with our €2 deposit system, they’re less likely to go walkabout.


----------



## bond-007 (25 Mar 2010)

*Re: Check out Queues - pre stackers!!*

My main bugbear with Lidl is people who don't place their items on the belt at all. They stand in the queue and then produce their shopping from a bag. Of course half of my shopping has been scanned because the operator thinks the shopping belongs to the guy in front. Cue much abuse from Mr. I can't be arsed to put my stuff on the belt. .


----------



## Sue Ellen (25 Mar 2010)

*Re: Check out Queues - pre stackers!!*



becky said:


> I agree, I rarely go to Aldi because of this.



Same here.  Too much hassle because I would do most of my shopping in Dunnes so most times would only have an item or two.  Its also the worst shop for people seeing that you only have one or two items and leaving you wait while they put through a large trolley of stuff and then proceed to take their time in both paying and packing.  I would regularly let people go through before me if I see they only have a few items.

The checkout operators in Aldi are also timed on purchases going through so can well understand how operator was not pleased either.


----------



## Caveat (25 Mar 2010)

*Re: Check out Queues - pre stackers!!*



Sue Ellen said:


> *The checkout operators in Aldi are also timed on purchases going through* so can well understand how operator was not pleased either.



Really? An efficiency/time is money type thing?  Their zeal makes sense now!


----------



## Welfarite (26 Mar 2010)

*Re: Check out Queues - pre stackers!!*

Just to lighten things up here...
A mate of mine, who is one of those great people who can tell put-down stories about himself, grabbed two used bags from his mother's house to 'do' her shopping in Aldi; a few bits and pieces that didn't really warrant a trolley. So he piled them into the bags, reahed the checkout and dumped them onto the conveyer belt.
Immedaitely a cloud of soot v=began to rise from one of the upturned bags; his mother had cleaned out the fire and put some ashes in this bag without disposing of it. what did he do?
He tried to ignore the tut-tutting lady behind him and also the poor checkoutcleck who jhad to keep wiping the soot of the itmes as she scanned them through, chatting as if nothing was wrong. He was glad to get out of theren and swears he'll always ck==eck the used bags he brings in futurel if he can face Aldi again!


----------



## bond-007 (26 Mar 2010)

*Re: Check out Queues - pre stackers!!*

I have seen people being asked to leave Aldi for refusing to use a trolley.


----------



## Howitzer (26 Mar 2010)

*Re: Check out Queues - pre stackers!!*



bond-007 said:


> I have seen people being asked to leave Aldi for refusing to use a trolley.


Probably known shoplifters.


----------



## elefantfresh (26 Mar 2010)

*Re: Check out Queues - pre stackers! Bad behaviour at supermarket queues. esp Aldi/Li*



> I have seen people being asked to leave Aldi for refusing to use a trolley.



That sounds daft - I've often gone in and not used a trolley. Theres more to that than meets the eye I'd wager.


----------



## becky (26 Mar 2010)

*Re: Check out Queues - pre stackers!!*



Caveat said:


> Really? An efficiency/time is money type thing? Their zeal makes sense now!


 
Yea I heard this, - in most supermarket 15 items/per min is considered about right. In Aldi/Lidle it'something like 20 items (sorry can't remember the ecact numbers). Any time I go I always look at how fast they do it and yea they are fast.


----------



## bond-007 (26 Mar 2010)

*Re: Check out Queues - pre stackers! Bad behaviour at supermarket queues. esp Aldi/Li*

Well it is a lot easier when the barcodes are so huge on most Aldi/Lidl products.


----------



## bond-007 (26 Mar 2010)

*Re: Check out Queues - pre stackers! Bad behaviour at supermarket queues. esp Aldi/Li*



elefantfresh said:


> That sounds daft - I've often gone in and not used a trolley. Theres more to that than meets the eye I'd wager.


My local Aldi has a security guard and he has asked anyone using their own bags instead of a trolley to leave.


----------



## Padraigb (26 Mar 2010)

*Re: Check out Queues - pre stackers! Bad behaviour at supermarket queues. esp Aldi/Li*



bond-007 said:


> My local Aldi has a security guard and he has asked anyone using their own bags instead of a trolley to leave.



I'd happily leave any shop where I was treated like that, and never return.

I shop frequently in Lidl, and sometimes in Aldi, and almost always use my own bags to carry my purchases to the checkout. It has never caused any difficulty (maybe I look honest).

Something that strikes me as odd is the number of people who do not use bags: they walk around the shop carrying and awkward pile of stuff, and again from the checkout to the car park.


----------



## JP1234 (26 Mar 2010)

*Re: Check out Queues - pre stackers! Bad behaviour at supermarket queues. esp Aldi/Li*

I can't remember if it was Aldi or Lidl here that used to ask you to open your carrier bags for inspection at the till in case your had put things in them...it soon stopped after complaints...


----------



## Firefly (26 Mar 2010)

*Re: Check out Queues - pre stackers! Bad behaviour at supermarket queues. esp Aldi/Li*

A few years back, myself & Mrs Firely were in Lidl on the Long Mile Road. We left our trolley at the mid section of one of the isles to grab something I'd forgotten further down the isle. When we got back to the trolley our Bags for Life had been stolen...nearly fell about the place laughing.


----------



## Padraigb (26 Mar 2010)

*Re: Check out Queues - pre stackers! Bad behaviour at supermarket queues. esp Aldi/Li*

I hate people who abandon trolleys and obstruct my movement!


----------



## Firefly (26 Mar 2010)

*Re: Check out Queues - pre stackers! Bad behaviour at supermarket queues. esp Aldi/Li*



Padraigb said:


> I hate people who abandon trolleys and obstruct my movement!


 
No need to hate me . Just forget something further down the isle.


----------



## becky (26 Mar 2010)

*Re: Check out Queues - pre stackers! Bad behaviour at supermarket queues. esp Aldi/Li*

I know a guy who went to tesco late one night (after a good few drinks).  When he got up the next morning he found items like pampers, babypowder and immac - this guy is single and has no kids. He rang tesco to tell them he must have taken someone elses trolly.  The someone else had rang earlier to say that they didn't have their pampers and never use BOLD washing powder.


----------



## Purple (26 Mar 2010)

*Re: Check out Queues - pre stackers! Bad behaviour at supermarket queues. esp Aldi/Li*



Padraigb said:


> I hate people who abandon trolleys and obstruct my movement!



I just put a load of stuff into their trolley.


----------



## becky (26 Mar 2010)

*Re: Check out Queues - pre stackers! Bad behaviour at supermarket queues. esp Aldi/Li*



Purple said:


> I just put a load of stuff into their trolley.


 We use to do that in college. We felt if we couldn't afford it, someone who could should buy it.


----------



## Leper (28 Mar 2010)

*Re: Check out Queues - pre stackers! Bad behaviour at supermarket queues. esp Aldi/Li*

Sulo, welcome to modern Ireland.  Like I said on other threads, many people nowadays do not want to suffer any inconveneience whatsoever.  I bet this lady does this always.  One thing is certain she wont be challenged by the check-out operator who will be sitting down suffering the minimum wage syndrome anyway.

Not only do I see this in supermarkets, I see it in airport queues, bus queues, and nearly everywhere else.  Even on the road I see motorists lane jumping risking life and limb (of themselves and others) just to get ahead of the next person.

We have a country of intelligent people in nearly every way except in common sense.


----------



## Sue Ellen (28 Mar 2010)

*Re: Check out Queues - pre stackers! Bad behaviour at supermarket queues. esp Aldi/Li*



Caveat said:


> Really? An efficiency/time is money type thing?  Their zeal makes sense now!



Yes, targets to be met.  In her branch the monthly results were constantly on display to confirm who did/did not reach their targets.



JP1234 said:


> I can't remember if it was Aldi or Lidl here that used to ask you to open your carrier bags for inspection at the till in case your had put things in them...it soon stopped after complaints...



In our local Dunnes Stores there are signs on display to confirm that they do not allow people to use shopping bags while selecting their purchases.  Basket or trolley and bags after payment.  Have heard in the past that Dunnes in the The Square, Tallaght were the first branch to introduce tagging of clothes because the shoplifting was so bad.  This has probably led to the basket/trolley rule also in local branches.


----------



## RMCF (29 Mar 2010)

*Re: Check out Queues - pre stackers! Bad behaviour at supermarket queues. esp Aldi/Li*

I think we just have to accept that the world, and this includes the 'friendly' nation of Ireland, is full of gulpins and the idea of being civil, be it in the street, the supermarket or wherever, has gone out the window.

I see crabbit and rude customers in nearly every shop I go into these days. No-one has any time to be pleasant. And this goes for the staff serving me, who often can chat to their mate beside them or 50ft away across the shop while serving me, taking my money, giving me change, without ever speaking to me or making eye contact. And God forbid they should ever have to thank me for my custom.


----------



## johnd (31 Mar 2010)

*Re: Check out Queues - pre stackers! Bad behaviour at supermarket queues. esp Aldi/Li*



becky said:


> We use to do that in college. We felt if we couldn't afford it, someone who could should buy it.



As a student you would have been well able to afford it. Just stop drinking for one night out of the seven!


----------



## bond-007 (31 Mar 2010)

*Re: Check out Queues - pre stackers! Bad behaviour at supermarket queues. esp Aldi/Li*

Touché.


----------



## Elphaba (8 Apr 2010)

I worked in a supermarket in the run up to christmas, and one evening a drunk guy came in bought a load of stuff and DVD;s I rang it up then he discovered he'd no money. He runs home gets his money and comes back about 20 mins later, I had to stand there like an eejit waiting on him.
What bugged me most was the people who just threw food on the conveyor belt, piled high and it falling on the floor, it would come towards me like a tsunami. What also bugged me were the various charity baggers, who you knew did not really want to be there and would never shut up making small talk. The kids were o.k. but adult bag packers drove me insane with their reluctant dogoodery.


----------



## Caveat (8 Apr 2010)

Elphaba said:


> ... but adult bag packers drove me insane with their *reluctant dogoodery*.



 Excellent phrase!

I'm using it.


----------



## Elphaba (11 Apr 2010)

my command of the english language...noticed at last...hurrah


----------

